# is this normal after intercourse and orgasm??



## fabulous (Jun 1, 2008)

hi, sorry if this question has tmi...i found out a week ago that i am pregnant after icsi treatment, me and dh havnt had sex for 4weeks until last nite, we were gentle and i had an orgasm, during the nite i had a little abdominal pain (nothing severe) then this morning i was busting to pee as per usual since i became pregnant, when i wiped, there was a small blood kind of clot the size of an apple pip, on toilet tissue, but no pink colour or any other blood smear or brown smears.. i am so worried i have lost my embies, does anyone think the same? there has been no bleeding since 2 hours ago and i have done a pee since with no sign of anything...

any answers are most appreciated, i am so worried!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be that sex has just dislodged a clot that was already there, but if you have any more, or get any pain, ring the hospitals EPU.  I'd probably hold off having sex for a while longer just in case you get any more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fabulous (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for reply...I have been ok since and had no more bleeding or pain, just hope everything is ok in there


----------

